# Miss Millie is Feelin' Pretty!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I groomed Millie today and then she ran around outside with Henry after it was all said and done. I took the opportunity to get some photos of her. Enjoy! Can you believe how much she has lightened?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*More of Mildred*

More of Mildred


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She really has lightened up quite a bit. Dark or light Millie is always stunning. Her new lighter color is such a pretty shade. Kind of like a creamed coffee with a hint of cinnamon. It is always funny to me to see the "fight" pictures especially when the dogs are so elegantly groomed. They look like they are having a blast. It is such a contrast to see your film strip at the bottom of your posts where they look like such angels and then see them looking so devilish in the play shots.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Millie, though beautiful, is scary with her toothy grin!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, what a difference! So, she's not a silver beige? Her color resembles Raleigh. Poodle colors are such a mystery to me. Do browns lighten in the same way?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> Wow, what a difference! So, she's not a silver beige? Her color resembles Raleigh. Poodle colors are such a mystery to me. Do browns lighten in the same way?


Millie, it seems, is cafe au lait. I consider her cafe and not silver beige because her color cleared like a blue would clear. It has been explained to me that cafe can range from "coffee with some cream" color to a milky "coffee with lots of cream" color. I believe there is some overlap in how a silver beige/cafe appear but that a silver beige will be evident very young while a cafe might be more difficult to identify as a young puppy. Also, a silver beige clears like a silver while a cafe clears like a blue. 

In hindsight, it is not surprising that Millie has turned out to be cafe. Her younger full siblings supposedly were born with white hairs in their paw pads (both "black" and "brown" puppies - so they likely will be cafe and blue).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's a Cafe AuLait, for sure. Pretty girl with such thick hair. I like that you leave her a little bit fluffy, too. It seems everyone around here likes the close shave look.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> She's a Cafe AuLait, for sure. Pretty girl with such thick hair. I like that you leave her a little bit fluffy, too. It seems everyone around here likes the close shave look.


Oh, yes!! And I am trying to grow it out a good bit, too. I'd like her in a modern (basically a modified show puppy clip) or a continental. I am growing her out and shaping her at the same time.  If we go the continental route, I will have someone set that pattern for me.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I was sure my 9 month old cream dog would turn whitish. Instead, her ears have lightened and her body has darkened. The adult hair that is just starting down her back/shoulders is definitely orangey-apricot, not cream. I had her cut down to an inch and a half a few days ago. I got back a dog a shade darker on the sides with an apricot stripe down her back and across her shoulders! I hope the color spreads as her coat changes because at the moment she looks like a skunk! LOL


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> I was sure my 9 month old cream dog would turn whitish. Instead, her ears have lightened and her body has darkened. The adult hair that is just starting down her back/shoulders is definitely orangey-apricot, not cream. I had her cut down to an inch and a half a few days ago. I got back a dog a shade darker on the sides with an apricot stripe down her back and across her shoulders! I hope the color spreads as her coat changes because at the moment she looks like a skunk! LOL


Crazy! Maybe Bonnie will be apricot after all!  Only time will tell. They say you know their color by 3. Henry is 3.5 so he is very obviously a holding black. Millie is 1.5 so she is going to be a light cafe au lait it seems (as she is still getting lighter). I can't wait to see what Bonnie looks like when she has all of her adult coat! She is a very pretty color.

Millie started to clear on the back of her thighs. Patches of almost white hair started there. At the same time, her tail cleared to an almost champagne color and she started to lighten on her rear. It basically just spread from her rear and also from her face. Then, she had very milky chunks of hair sprouting from her pasterns and from in between her little toesies. It soft of spread from all of those places.

Though, now she has dark guard hairs showing up in her coat. That adds a brown sheen to her now very milky cafe color.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is crazy- an ever changing show. I wonder, would the clue have been when she was a newborn pup? She's the dark one straight down.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful, and what an abundant coat!! Her color is similar to Angie's but darker than Angie's will eventually be. I'm going to enjoy watching all the coat clearing and, in some cases darkening! over time.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, so pretty! Love the ears, and can hardly wait until our two have lovely coats like that


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the term "cafe au lait" is beautiful, and I love her colour!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Your dogs looks so fierce when they are playing! Now I know that it's normal play, but when I first got two dogs, I thought they were "fighting". Little did I know, it was all play! I wonder if my Zoe will lighten up too? She is only one, so I have no idea yet!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! Your dogs looks so fierce when they are playing! Now I know that it's normal play, but when I first got two dogs, I thought they were "fighting". Little did I know, it was all play! I wonder if my Zoe will lighten up too? She is only one, so I have no idea yet!


By 1 it was very obvious that Millie would lighten!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> By 1 it was very obvious that Millie would lighten!


Oh, okay thanks! The reason I ask, is because Zoe has very random 1 stand white hairs throughout her. You literally have to look with a fine tooth comb, but they are there. Is that normal for a brown poodle?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> Oh, okay thanks! The reason I ask, is because Zoe has very random 1 stand white hairs throughout her. You literally have to look with a fine tooth comb, but they are there. Is that normal for a brown poodle?


I do think it is a pretty common complaint in the browns. Millie had those white hairs start at around 5 months of age. By 1 year she had actually started to clear from the root.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice grooming job on Millie, she has very dark ears, it looks nice. She is a beautiful poodle, was she born red or brown?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

poodlelover said:


> Nice grooming job on Millie, she has very dark ears, it looks nice. She is a beautiful poodle, was she born red or brown?


Born brown.  Those ears will fade too!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Born brown.  Those ears will fade too!


Millies color change is one of the most dramatic I have seen. She is really beautiful.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Outwest: Just love the shot of Bonnie and you at the sink. She is just the right height. I must admit I love seeing her pics, as she is a scaled up version of Sunny! I am sure he would enjoy the added height to see what I am doing up there!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Millie looks great, but then again, she always does. I love her eye color and the contrast with her coat color--love that her ears are darker too. You know how some dogs are "cute" and others are "sporty," etc. and so on? Well, whenever I see Millie, I always think "elegant." 

(And of course Henry is "handsome" and Tiger is "stunning.")


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Elegant...I like that for Miss Millie!!  I've been told she looks like Julia Roberts. LOL. And when she was in a continental, she apparently looked like Tina Turner...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Millies color change is one of the most dramatic I have seen. She is really beautiful.


It is dramatic, but, tbh, I think it's pretty common of a transformation for the browns!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She always looks so _polished_. Like a cheese and wine poodle versus a beer and pretzels gal.  

She's more Kate Beckinsale than Turner or Roberts, IMHO. Classy!


----------

